# Naturteich möglichst preiswert



## NaturinMV (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo an alle! 

Bitte vergebt mir, dass ich noch ein blutiger Einsteiger in Sachen Teiche bin. 
Wir wohnen auf dem Land in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern und haben einen riesigen Garten (4000qm). Ein Bekannter hat uns nun angeboten, dass wir seinen Minibagger mal ausleihen dürften. Da ist sofort wieder mein Traum von einem Naturteich in Gedanken gekommen. 
Allerdings sollte es ein reiner Naturteich sein. Also so wenig wie möglich Technik. Pflanzenbewuchs sollte sein (__ Rohrkolben, Seerose). Bei der Größe dachte ich erst an 5x6m, bei der Skizze (siehe unten) bemerkte ich dann, dass das für meine Zwecke doch etwas klein ist und habe den Maßstab schnell umgeändert und 8x6,7m draus gemacht. Vom Platz her durchaus realisierbar. Im Teich würde ich dann gerne ein paar __ Kleinfische halten, wie zum Beispiel __ Rotfeder oder Rotaugen. Dazu noch eine oder zwei Schleien und als Aufräumer ein oder zwei __ Barsche (für __ Hecht wohl leider noch zu klein). 
Das Problem ist jetzt ob sich dafür eine Teichfolie wirklich eignet wegen den Pflanzen und den Fischen. Geht das auch, wenn der wirklich feste Lehm (geht schon in Richtung Ton) mit dem Bagger so fest wie möglich verdichtet wird? 
Wenn nicht, was für eine Stärke müsste die Teichfolie bei dieser Teichgröße und -tiefe haben? Ist ein sich hauptsächlich selbst unterhaltender Naturteich in dieser Größe überhaupt möglich?? Abundzu füttern wäre kein Problem. Die Fische sollen nicht zum Angeln drinne sein (auch wenn ich gerne angel  ), sondern einfach zum Beobachten und weil sie halt zum Ökosystem Gewässer dazu gehören. 

Was meint ihr, ist das realisierbar? Welche Kosten kommen da auf mich zu? Also der Bagger müsste nicht gemietet werden, auch kein Fahrer. Für den Aushub würde ich noch einige Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten finden, der muss auch nicht abtransportiert werden. Die Größe kann noch etwas variieren, die Skizze nur mal als Anhaltspunkt. Ich habe Flachwasserbereiche und eine steile Kante eingeplant. Die Pflanzen sind in meine Skizze noch nicht eingeflossen.

Tut mir leid, wenn euch solche Fragen langsam auf den Nerv gehen... 

PS: Kann man hier keine Bilder direkt einbinden???


----------



## StefanBO (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Naturteich möglichst preiswert*

Hallo,

viel Erfolg bei deinem Teichprojekt, zu dem du hier bestimmt viele Tipps bekommen wirst. Zu einer Aussage möchte ich aber vorab Stellung nehmen:



NaturinMV schrieb:


> Bei der Größe dachte ich erst an 5x6m, bei der Skizze (siehe unten) bemerkte ich dann, dass das für meine Zwecke doch etwas klein ist und habe den Maßstab schnell umgeändert und 8x6,7m draus gemacht.
> [...]
> Die Fische sollen nicht zum Angeln drinne sein (auch wenn ich gerne angel  ), sondern einfach zum Beobachten und weil sie halt zum Ökosystem Gewässer dazu gehören.


In das Ökösystem Gartenteich (in den gängigen Größen, wie auch  in deinem Beispiel) gehören definitiv keine Fische! Du wirst keinen Fachmann (Biologen o.ä.) finden, der derartiges behauptet. Die von dir genannten Fische gehören in wesentlich größere Gewässer, wo sie auch in der Natur vorkommen.

Umweltbehörden, Naturschutzorganisationen, Biologische Stationen usw. führen immer wieder Aktionen durch, um durch ausgesetzte Fische ökologisch entwertete Gewässer wieder in ein natürliches Ökosystem zu verwandeln.

Teiche in der genannten Größe bilden ein Ökosystem (und auch eine ökologische Nische) für heimische Amphibien und ggf. Reptilien, für Insekten wie z.B. __ Libellen usw. 

Das soll dich nicht daran hindern, Fische einzusetzen und zu beobachten, wenn du magst. Und wenn du was für die Natur tun möchtest, kannst du ja über einen abgetrennten Teich (oder Zonen) nachdenken, die für Fische nicht erreichbar sind. Da können schon kleinste Gebiete ausreichen!


----------



## NaturinMV (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Naturteich möglichst preiswert*



StefanBO schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> viel Erfolg bei deinem Teichprojekt,



Vielen Dank.  

Stimmt, ich muss dir ehrlich gesagt recht geben. Viele Libellenarten (um mal ein Beispiel zu nennen) sind ja auch besonders häufig an fischlosen Gewässern zu finden.

Die Idee, einen (flachen) Teil des Teiches abzutrennen gefällt mir! 

Das Rotfedern, Schleien und __ Barsche normalerweise in wesentlich größeren Gewässern wohnen stimmt ebenfalls. Allerdings sind gerade diese Fischarten die ersten, die sich in neuentstandenen, auch sehr kleinen Gewässer ansiedeln. Schleien z.B. sind Fische, die selbst in den kleinsten Tümpeln zu finden sind. Bei Rotfedern und Barschen ist das ähnlich, deshalb dachte ich an diese Fische. Ich hoffe das wird möglich sein. 

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße aus dem schönen McPomm!


----------



## pema (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Naturteich möglichst preiswert*

Hallo, und :willkommen

mach den Teich so groß, wie es euch möglich ist. Gerade für einen naturähnlichen Teich mit Fischbesatz ist das von ausschlaggebender Wichtigkeit.
Du willst ja keine Technik einsetzten, deshalb muß das Verhältnis Wasser : Pflanzen : Fische stimmen. 
Ob das bei dem von dir angedachten Besatz allerdings klappt
Wie Stefan schon schrieb, würde ich auf jeden Fall Bereiche schaffen, die für die Fische nicht erreichbar sind, um Amphibien und Insekten zu schonen (ob die sich dann allerdings an diese Bereiche halten...naja, o.k.)

Die Kosten hängen von der Teichgröße ab. Was du brauchst ist ein vernünftiges Teichvlies und eine Teichfolie - bei dem was du vor hast würde ich sagen - von 1,5mm Stärke. Angebote findest du im I-Net.
Als Substrat kannst du ggf. den Lehmboden vom Aushub mit normalem Sand mischen...kostet auch nicht die Welt.
Pflanzen würde ich über Bekannte oder hier über das Forum organisieren (kaufen)...billiger geht's nicht.
Ob dein Vorhaben klappt ( und ich wünsche es dir) hängt sicherlich von deinem Fischbesatz ab. 

petra


----------



## NaturinMV (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Naturteich möglichst preiswert*

Was für einen Fischbesatz würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen? Es sollten einheimische Fische sein.
Und natürlich auch keine kapitalen Exemplare. 
Ich dachte, __ Schleie, __ Barsch und __ Rotfeder wäre eine sehr natürliche Mischung. 

Wie schwierig ist es, einen Teich ohne Folie anzulegen? Ich werde heute oder morgen mal an der angedachten Stelle etwas graben und mir die Bodenbeschaffenheit etwas genauer ansehen. Wir haben hier schon seeeehr schweren Boden (zum Nachteil für den Garten). Mit viel Verdichtung sollte es doch klappen? Immerhin steht das Wasser hier ja auch auf den Äckern wie blöde. Aber das ist vielleicht etwas naiv gedacht...

Bei der Größe sehe ich es ähnlich.  Nur spielen da ja auch die Kosten wieder eine Rolle... :/


----------



## Mischa56 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Naturteich möglichst preiswert*

Hallo NaturinMV
Auch ich habe vor vier Jahren den Wunsch gehabt ein Naturschwimmteich zu bauen und habe dies dann auch getan,allerdings komme ich aus der Baubranche und hatte viele Kumpels der eine hat das Loch ausgehoben und der andere hat die Folie geliefert ,verlegt und verschweißt.
Die Folie ist schwarz und ist 3mm dick und wird zum abdecken von Mülldeponien verwendet mein Kumpel besorgt die Folie und verlegt und verschweißt sie für 9,00 € /m².
Wenn Du Folie aus dem Baumarkt nimmst kostet diese zwar weniger ist aber bei weiten nicht so stabil wie meine.
Damit Du sehen kannst wie dein zukünftiger Teich aussehen kann habe ich einpaar Bilder angefügt von meinem Teich,bei Interesse kannst Du dich gerne bei mir melden.


----------



## pema (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Naturteich möglichst preiswert*

Hallo...wie heißt du denn?

als ich meinen Teich plante, habe ich zuerst an einen mit Tonziegeln abgedichteten Teich gedacht...bis ich mir all die Arbeitsschritte und die Probleme durchgelesen habe
Vielleicht klappt es ja bei deiner Bodenbeschaffenheit?...aber wenn nicht

Ich hoffe mal, dass sich hier noch jemand zu Wort meldet, der es geschafft hat, einen Teich ohne künstliche Abdichtung zu bauen.
Zu deinem geplanten Fischbesatz: 
Bau doch erst einmal deinen Teich - so wie du ihn dir vorstellst - und schau dir an, wie er sich entwickelt. Sonst mußt du dich entscheiden: baust du einen Fischteich oder einen naturähnlichen Teich?
Welche Fischart sich in deinem Teich wohlfühlen kann und welche auch ohne Technikeinsatz das Gleichgewicht nicht durcheinander bringt, wirst du sicherlich nicht zwei Wochen nach der Fertigstellung wissen

petra


----------



## NaturinMV (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Naturteich möglichst preiswert*

@Mischa56: Super coolen Teich hast du da! 

Aber vielleicht sollte ich mich noch konkreter ausdrücken: Der Teich ist nicht als Schwimmteich, o.ä. zu nutzen, ich möchte lediglich ein kleines Biotop haben. Auch ist der nicht mitten im Garten, sondern eher auf einer bisherigen Weide, wo der Nachbar noch sein Pony drauf laufen lässt. Dort ist aber in der Zukunft noch eine Erweiterung des, meiner Meinung nach schon viel zu großen, Gartens geplant. 
Ich habe eben nochmal auf der Stelle gegraben. Schon nach 15cm ist der Boden steinhart, und das meine ich wörtlich. Da brauch man fast eine Pickhacke um da zu buddeln... Aus Erfahrung vom Bäumepflanzen weiß ich, dass nach spätestens 60cm zu dem harten Lehm auch noch grauer Ton kommt. Deswegen kam ich ja darauf, gar keine Teichfolie zu verwenden.


----------



## Mischa56 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Naturteich möglichst preiswert*

Hallo NaturinMV
Wo der Teich sich befindet spielt doch keine Rolle und ein Biotop ist mein Teich auch ich habe zirka 50 __ Frösche, Lurche __ Libellen und viele andere Tierchen und Pflanzen im Teich aber wir nutzen den Teich eben auch zum baden,denn wenn ich schon Wasser auf dem Grundstück habe dann muß ich doch nicht in so ein Chlorbecken gehen.
Also mein Teich ist 200m² groß da ist Platz für Biotop und Badeanstalt er ist an der tiefsten Stelle 2,80m.
Wenn Du einen Teich bauen willst dann mache ihn nur nicht so klein denn um so größer um so besser hält er das Gleichgewicht.

Mischa56


----------



## NaturinMV (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Naturteich möglichst preiswert*

@pema: Ich habe erst jetzt gesehen, dass da noch eine Antwort vorher war. 
Also ich heiße Norman und bin 15 Jahre alt. Das erklärt wohl auch gut, warum ich das ganze so billig wie möglich machen möchte.  Ich bin viel in der Natur untwegs und mache Naturbeobachtung. Außerdem angel ich gerne und mache etwas bessere (  ) Naturfotos. 

Wäre natürlich super, wenn das ohne Folie gehen würde. Ist das einen Versuch wert? Problem ist nur, dass wenn es nicht klappt, ich die 800€ für Folie und Flies schnell dahaben muss. Ein bisschen kriege ich bestimmt auch "gespendet" 
Ich möchte einen naturnahen Teich mit ein paar wenigen Fischen darin haben. Die Fische müssen sich auch nicht unbedingt vermehren, da ich ja genügend Ersatz kriege  Werden die __ Barsche oder andere Fische zu groß, dann wars das für sie


----------



## Moderlieschenking (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Naturteich möglichst preiswert*

Hallo Norman,

erstmal :willkommen hier im Forum.

Ich habe mir auch einen naturnahen Teich gebaut den ich techniklos betreibe.
Als Fische habe ich __ Moderlieschen eingesetzt.

Die Frage ob Du überhaupt eine Folie brauchst kann ich Dir so nicht beantworten.

Grabe doch einfach einmal ein kleines Loch bei Dir mit vllt. 1 m Tiefe und fülle dies
mit Wasser, dann kannst Du gleich sehen ob der Ton bei Dir so dicht ist, dass keine
Folie nötig ist.
Ansonsten würde ich zu einem Vlies und minimum 1mm dicker Folie raten.

Die Kosten für die Folie schwanken so um die 5 € und teurer.

An Deiner Stelle würde ich versuchen den Teich noch eine Ecke größer zu machen.
Wie gesagt je größer, desto stabiler.

LG Markus


----------



## StefanBO (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Naturteich möglichst preiswert*

Hallo,

also, wie schon erwähnt, das Thema Fischbesatz ist bei naturnahen Gartenteichen mit dem Wunsch nach einem funktionierenden Biotop (wo es auch zur Reproduktion von empfindlicheren Insekten und Amphibien kommt) kritisch zu durchdenken. __ Barsche dürften da schon recht viel vertilgen. Gerade die seltenen und streng geschützten Arten sind in der Regel die, die sich gegen Fische kaum durchsetzen können. Gründe liegen nicht nur bei "Fressattacken"  dieser Fische gegen Laich und (Jung-) Tiere, sondern auch darin, dass sie (im Gartenteich zwangsweise) den gleichen Lebensraum und die gleiche Nahrung beanspruchen. Wer gewinnt, wenn es um die Jagd nach Mückenlarven usw. geht, wird jedem klar sein, der die Tiere schon einmal beobachtet hat 

Auch aufgrund des Stoffwechsels der Fische klappt das bei grösseren Arten in "kleinen" Gartenteichen wohl meist nur mit Technik - das ist aber nicht mein Thema 

Wenn es Fische im kleinen "Biotopteich" sein sollen, dann werden an erster Stelle __ Moderlieschen genannt, an zweiter Stelle Bitterlinge (die aber "anspruchsvolle" Teichmuscheln zur Fortpflanzung benötigen).

Wenn sich natürliche Wasserstellen bilden und über Wochen halten, ist das für ein Biotop sehr positiv. Auch, wenn das Wasser im Sommer dann knapper wird, oder in heißen und trockenen Sommern mal verschwindet, profitieren davon  viele seltene Amphibien- und Insektenarten. Aber halt nicht deren Konkurrenz = Fische 

Welcher Wasserstand sich bei deinen Bodenbedingunghen halten würde, liesse sich wohl nur durch Ausprobieren ermitteln. An Fischbesatz wäre dann aber zunächst nichtz zu denken. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass sich das Ökosystem ja zunächst mal bilden und stabilisieren muss.

Wenn du einen Folienteich planst, kannst du ja einen "normalen" Kernbereich planen, und drumherum eine weitere verdichtete Zone. Platz genug scheint ja vorhanden zu sein.

Hast du dich mal informiert, welche (seltenen) Tiere bei dir in der Gegend vorkommen?


----------



## NaturinMV (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Naturteich möglichst preiswert*

Ich habe mir das nochmal gründlich durch den Kopf gehen lassen. 
Es gibt auch schon Teichfolie mit 1mm Stärke für 3,33€ den qm. 8x7m Teichfläche wären da schon machbar. Nur finde ich das nicht natürlich und weiß nicht, ob die Tiere (Fische müssen wohl doch nicht unbedingt sein, muss ich noch überlegen) genug Nahrung finden, ohne groß zufüttern zu müssen und ob denen das gefällt. 
Ich habe gestern mal ein Loch nur an der Oberfläche gegraben und und 10l Wasser reingegossen. Hat ungefähr 80min gebraucht bis alles weg war. Ist aber auch nur die Oberfläche gewesen, wo noch Wurzeln und Wurmlöcher drin sind. In den tieferen Bereichen hälts bestimmt besser. 
Also wenn, dann wahrscheinlich mit Teichfolie. Oder vielleicht auch ohne Folie probieren. Dann wirds aber dauern, bis ich die Folie dann doch verlegen kann, wenns nicht klappt.

Ich muss mal sehen. Erst mal muss ich noch meine Eltern gut zureden. Zum Geburtstag hatte ich einen Urlaub bekommen, den ich aber aufgrund meines Abiturs wohl nicht wahrnehmen kann. Vllt. kann ich ja das Geld in Teichfolie umwandeln. 

Den Fischbesatz muss ich mir dann wohl nochmal genau durch den Kopf gehen lassen. 

Also seltene Tiere gibts hier wie Sand am Meer 
Von den Amphibien sind Rotbauchunke und Laubfrosch beinahe überall. 
Ringelnattern sind auch noch häufig.
__ Libellen habe ich hier im 1km Umkreis beobachten können: Hufeisen-Azurjungfer, Fledermaus-Azurjungfer, Becher-Azurjungfer, Große __ Pechlibelle, __ Großes Granatauge, __ Frühe Adonislibelle, Gemeine Binsenjungfer, Gemeine Weidenjungfer, Keilfleck-Mosaikjungfer, __ Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer, Herbst-Mosaikjungfer, Früher Schilfjäger, Große __ Königslibelle, __ Vierfleck, __ Plattbauch, Glänzende Smaragdlibelle, Gefleckte Smaragdlibelle, __ Großer Blaupfeil und noch vier verschiedene Heidelibellenarten. Also ne ganze Menge 

In der Naturbeobachtung (dort besonders Vögel und Libellen) bin ich ziemlich fit.


----------



## Digicat (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Naturteich möglichst preiswert*

Servus Norman

Herzlich Willkommen

Na das ist ja ein __ Libellen-Traum bei Euch ...

Da möchte ich Dir gleich mal diesen Thread ans Herz legen und auch diesen ...

Freue mich schon auf deine Fotos 

Edit: jetzt habe ich Dir ja die Vögel unterschlagen ... Hier gehts zu den Piepmatzen


----------



## StefanBO (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Naturteich möglichst preiswert*

Hallo Norman,

im Biotop brauchst du nicht zuzufüttern, keine Sorge. Das entwickelt sich alles von alleine. Und es gibt auch __ Libellen- und Amphibienarten, die auf neue Gewässer spezialisiert sind, während sie verkrautete und eingespielte Gewässer meiden (Pionierarten). Gehören die __ Unken nicht dazu? Die gibt's hier nicht, deshalb habe ich mir das nicht so gemerkt.

So werden im Laufe der Zeit die einen Arten wieder abnehmen/verschwinden, und andere neu hinzukommen. Und die "Allerweltsarten" werden dauerhaft bleiben 

Also, mach dir da mal keine Gedanken, das entwickelt sich auch von alleine. Trotzdem kann man durch Bepflanzungen und Animpfungen die Pionierphase beschleunigen oder übergehen, wenn man möchte. Das empfiehlt sich aber eher aus optischen Gründen (Gartengestaltung), als wegen des Biotops (s.o.).


----------



## pema (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Naturteich möglichst preiswert*

Hallo Norman,
__ Laubfrösche, __ Unken, Ringelnattern und diverse Libellenarten...und da denkst du an so etwas gefräßiges und doch eigenlich alltägliches wie 'Flußbarsche'?? - Entschuldigung an alle Flußbarschhalter

Noch sind diese Tierarten bei euch vielleicht nichts besonderes...aber das kann sich schnell ändern, wenn ihnen keine entsprechenden Biotope mehr zur Verfügung stehen. 
Dann sorg mal dafür, dass auch die nächste Generation noch einen lebendigen Laubfrosch zu Gesicht bekommt

Ich würde allerdings nicht einfach auf gut Glück ein Riesenloch buddeln und Wasser hineinfüllen, nur um dann - nach einer Woche - feststellen zu müssen, dass das Wasser verschwindet:?

Wo bekommst du denn das Wasser eigentlich her? Wenn der Teich auf einer Pferdekoppel liegen soll...reicht da der __ Wasserschlauch

petra


----------



## NaturinMV (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Naturteich möglichst preiswert*

Ob sich diese Tiere dann auch alle an dem teich ansiedeln...  Wir haben hier Natur pur! Unser "Dorf" besteht aus gerade mal 15 Häusern. 
Meine Eltern sind nicht allzu begeistert, weil sie mir das nicht wirklich zutrauen und Angst haben das würde viel zu viel Arbeit machen. Aber das wird schon noch. 
Wir fangen das Regenwasser von unserem Hausdach (130qm) auf. Das wird zwar nicht auf Anhieb reichen, aber zusammen mit etwas Regen wird der Teich nach einigen Wochen gefüllt sein. Und ja, wir haben 100m Schlauch.  Das ist sowieso nötig, weil unser eigentlicher Garten schon 150m lang ist. Der Teil wo der Teich hinsoll ist nochmal ca. 80m lang. Dazwischen liegt noch eine Straße.


----------



## Boxerfan (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Naturteich möglichst preiswert*

Hallo Norman,
wenn Du Deinen Untergrund, sprich Ton dicht bekommen willst mußt Du ihn verfestigen. Geht am besten mit einem Stampfer (Wackerstampfer mit Diesel oder Benzinmotor ) sind dafür geeignet. Alles andere geht daneben. Andrücken mit der Baggerschaufel reicht nicht aus.Bin von Beruf her Erdbauer, speziell Deponiebauer, und habe schon des öfteren Deponieabdichtungen mit Ton gemacht.


----------



## StefanBO (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Naturteich möglichst preiswert*

Hallo Norman,

es werden sich sicherlich nicht alle Arten bei dir ansiedeln, denn gerade die selteneren haben sehr spezielle Ansprüche, die sich oft gegenseitig ausschließen. An das Laichgewässer, und/oder den Sommerlebensraum, und/oder die Überwinterungsmöglichkeit. Und selbst für eine Art gibt es nicht "die" goldene Regel.

Bei ausreichend Platz könntest du natürlich mehrere unterschiedliche Gebiete anlegen, und so verschiedene Kleinstbiotope schaffen. Ein gutes Beispiel "in größer" sind Botanische Gärten. Zumindest der in Bochum bietet Lebensraum für wohl (fast?) alle in Bochum vorkommenden Amphibien, Insekten (__ Libellen) und Reptilien. Ein anderes Gebiet mit so einem Artenreichtum auf engem Raum ist mir hier nicht bekannt.

Und wenn es geht, würde ich auf jeden Fall auch (zusätzlich) einen Naturteich anlegen, ohne künstliche Abdichtung. Selbst wenn sich das Wasser dort nur nach starken Regenfällen für viele Wochen halten und im Sommer oft trocken fallen würde, wäre das ein Biotop für entsprechend angepasste (in der Regel eher seltene) Tierarten.


----------



## PeterBoden (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Naturteich möglichst preiswert*

Hallo NaturinMV,


meinen Glückwunsch, 15 Jahre alt, soviel Interesse für naturnahe Teiche und von den Eltern bereits Geld für den zukünftigen Abiurlaub avisiert. 

Gleich vorab: ein Loch buddeln, in tonhaltigem Grund und hoffen das das dicht ist, ...vergiss es.
Man hat dir hier bereits ansatzweise dargelegt wie solche Tonabdichtungen angelegt werden, da werden i.d.R. mehre Zentimeter starke geformte Tonziegel (industriell speziell dafür hergestellt, also teuer) aufwändig verdichtet, z.T. mit weiteren Schichten von Kies versehen.
Nur, dicht sind sie garantiert systembedingt, NIE.

Das nächste, du willst deinen Teich mit Regenwasser befüllen. Gute Idee, das wird so leider nix.
Die Niederschlagsmengen in DE, also auch in MV, reichen in den Sommermonaten manchmal aus, den natürlichen Schwund durch Verdunstung auszugleichen, selten auch den Pegel langsam anzuheben.

Das ist so.

Du bekommst deinen Teich in praktikabler Zeit einfach nicht sicher befüllt.

Auf die Schnelle hin mein Tipp: sprich mit deinen Eltern, sie wünschen bestimmt das du dein Hobby vielleicht zu deinem späteren Lebensinhalt werden lässt, glaub es mir. Weiterhin haben sie sicherlich miteinander diskutiert was sie nur machen sollen wenn du solch ein monströses Objekt (in ihren Augen) aus dem Boden stampfst und sie später -Kinder verlassen das heimatliche Nest über kurz oder lang- das Ding an der Backe haben.
Sag ihnen, was die unumgängliche Folie plus Vlies kostet, sag ihnen das so ein naturnaher Teich später kaum Arbeit verursacht (bis auf die notwendige jährliche Ausdünnung der wuchernden Pflanzen) und zeig ihnen ruhig ein paar ausgesuchte Fotos aus diesem Forum von naturnahen Teichen in identischer Größe. Nur wenn sie mitmachen, hast du gewonnen.

Und mach dir einen Kopf wo du das Füllwasser für deinen Wunschteich her bekommst, innerhalb eines Tages muss er befüllt sein.


----------



## NaturinMV (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Naturteich möglichst preiswert*

Erstmal vielen Dank für eure Anregungen. Bis jetzt bin ich noch zu keinem wirklichen Entschluss gekommen. Wenn es dann soweit ist, werde ich euch selbstverständlich auf dem laufenden halten.

Viele Grüße aus McPomm
Norman


----------



## Andreas A. (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Naturteich möglichst preiswert*

Hallo Norman,
vor zwei Jahren hatte ich das Vergnügen auf einem ehemaligen Truppenübungsplatz aufwändig verdichtete und auf einer Tonliste angelegte Kleingewässer zu begutachten. Während die Gewässer nach dem ersten Winter reichlich Wasser führten sind die meisten später ausgetrocknet. Auch in Kiesgruben kenne ich durch Verdichtung entstandene Kleingewässer, die mehrere Jahre Wasser führten und dann irgendwann mit zunehmenden Bewuchs ausgetrocknet sind.
Das Verdichten von Tonboden kann funktionieren, muß aber nicht.

Gruß Andreas


----------

